# Anyone else with bad skin find it harder to enjoy makeup?



## Sushi_Flower (Jun 9, 2005)

My skins improved alot in last 2 years and i don't get spots anymore but do still have scars and eye circles and i spend so much time and money trying to make my skin look 'normal' that i don't have the time and money to spend on the more fun enjoyable things about makeup like lipgloss and blush.
Touch up times that i get are spent trying to make my skin look better again and applying and perfecting my concealer unlike other people being able to apply some gloss or more blush whcih is always an enjoyable thing to do. Also even when i do manage to get the time and money to spend on e/s and gloss etc it still doesn't look great because i have to put it on so that it kind of makes my face look normal again after erasing life and tones out of it with foundation/concealer/powder..

I just for once want to look in the mirror, put on some lipgloss and be able to walk away..
'


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 9, 2005)

Keep working on it hon!  Your skin will still improve with time....

I'll bet it looks better in person, then you think it does!!

I know that maybe you don't have a lot of money, but have you considered going to a beauty school near you to have them analyze your skin and you can get WAY discounted services/procedures there that may help lighten scarring and even out your skintone?

maybe it's something to look into!!!


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 9, 2005)

I have the same problem. In fact I have had acne scars and breakouts for the longest time. During my pregnancy it got so bad whenever I looked at the mirror I can't help but feel depressed or cry from sheer hopelessness. Like you I spent tons on skincare and finally am getting some results but I know I will never have flawless skin like so many lucky girls. The thing is I love makeup but I know it will never look as good on me if I had perfect skin.
I am always on a lookout for foundations and concealors although they do cover my spots dn't make them disappear like I want them too.


----------



## Racergirl (Jun 10, 2005)

I totally know what u mean. The past 2-3 weeks have just been so depressing for me, i would just cry when i look in the mirror 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've *always* had bad skin. Since i was like 11. (im 20 now). Ive tried everything with no hope. I finally went on accutane late last year, and my skin improved heaps..as in i stopped getting active pimples. But i still have tons of scars/red marks and my skin looks ruddy. I stopped the accutane in february.

The past 2-3 weeks however, i started to get acne again. I was soooo depressed. On top of that, because its coming to winter, my skin has been (and still is) sooooooo dry, its peeling and red/flaky, and i just look TERRIBLE. Especially around my eyes and my lip area. I would cry whenever i looked at myself. I can't even wear makeup properly because my skin is just red/flaky, so makeup on that just makes it look even worse.

The pimples have calmed now (thank god) so i feel slightly better....but my skin still looks awful from flakes/redness...and i cant wear eyeshadow. Lip stuff doesn't look great either cos my upper lip is so red/flaky. So like u, i cannot enjoy the "enjoyable" things....im constantly trying so hard to just cover up my ruddiness and pimples. Ugh...

sorry this was such a long post! I totally feel you. If only i could have nice flawless skin, i would enjoy makeup so much more. Ive tried so hard to get nice skin, i just don't think im meant to have it


----------



## Onederland (Jun 10, 2005)

I know what you mean...

I mean I usually love my skin. But lately, ive been breaking out HARDCORE, perhaps the stress from Finals Week?

Ehh...I learn to deal with it.

Also, I get less break outs when I actually wear make-up (foundation, concealer, the whole shizzle)...weird? Yes. I think so.


----------



## GoldieLox (Jun 10, 2005)

MMK so I have something for you guys that have redness or scarring or sunspots any type of pigmentation problems to try. and it isnt that expensive depending on your insurance.. because it is a perscription. It is called Hydrocornone. You have have any doctor/dermo call it in for you. prolly in a 4% or 6%/ It is a bleaching cream and i know that sounds scary at first however it doesnt do like a micheal jackson thing it basically just evens out pigment. if you get too high of a dose or use it too much then yes it can maybe turn your skin like transperentish but its nothing big just go down a percentage and you should be fine. Anyways apply once every night before bed after cleansing and then MAKE SURE TO USE SUNSCREEN WITH UVA/UVB PROTECTION. Because it does make your skin more sensitive to sun so not like its a big deal just put on a spf of about 15 in the morning before your makeup. It really works pretty well. I work in a medical day spa and pretty much all of our patients are on that. 

Also, if you do a lot of active sports and what not and you find that you breakout do to sweating or oily skin type stuff then you may want to check out getting a perscription for whats called cleocin T Pledgets. It is a little pad with medication in it and after your workout you can basically wipe your face with it and it will clean and medicate it. Helps eliminate the bacteria caused by the sweating and since they come in the convenant little pads its easy to take with you. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## joytheobscure (Jun 10, 2005)

My skin is not the greatest, I have to have my foundation and concealor.  I don't have major scars but my face still breaks out occasionally and I hate dealing with that, I'm really beginning to like the bare escentuals but I need better brushes.  I try to focus on my eyes to draw attention away from the rest of my face - so I spend more on shadows.     <grin> there isn't anything wrong with my eyes... minus those dark circles I battle.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks Goldielox, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder am I able to get it in asia.


----------



## Lolita (Jun 11, 2005)

My skin overall is ok... but my eye skin is bad.. I'm only 20 but my eyes look older -- I dont have wrinkles, but my eyelids are a bit crepey and underneath my eyes are almost reptile skin looking because my skin is so thin there. Its really frustrating because I have a crappy canvas to apply eye makeup to, so it never really looks great. Bases/concealer just accentuate it. ARGH!


----------



## ruby_soho (Jun 11, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried ProActive? I've heard it works well but once you stop, your skin breaks out again. I have really dry, flaky skin. It's like facial dandruff, gross huh. And I have lots of acne scar discoloration on my face, so trying to cover them makes my dry skin look worse:S.


----------



## me_jelly (Apr 25, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean - I have extremely oily/acne prone skin and have been actively breaking out since my early teens.  Over the past year or so, I've been breaking out much less (but still getting the tiny bumps/clogged pores on my face and a few painful blemishes every month).  However, now there's another problem...I have lots of reddish/brown acne scars that take forever to fade even with treatment.  Sometimes I wish I can just put on some mascara and lipstick and go out, but most of my makeup routine is spent on foundation and concealer (which still doesn't cover everything up)...only when I go out in the evening do I spent more time on eyeshadow and other stuff besides my skin.

But be patient, a lot of it is hormonal, and with time, I'm sure it'll get better for all of us


----------



## hoemygosh (Apr 25, 2007)

my new years present was acne. it started developing on jan 2nd. by jan 6th i had full out acne. it was horrible since ive never had it before. ive probably worn makeup 15 times since then. i never wear it anymore, the last time was April 3rd. I just want to get rid of this acne on my face. & id rather be ugly looking for a few months then make it infect itself & worse. sure enough, its almost gone. i can really relate to you in the makeup aspect. i duno makeup can make bad acne look terrible.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 26, 2007)

I know how you feel. I know I would so much better if my skin was all scarred. the amount of money of have spent on products and foundations is so much. I ever the girls that can put on a light foundation or power foundation along with light make up and walk out the door.


----------



## Holly (Apr 26, 2007)

Yep. I have really dry skin sometimes (Even if I exfoliate) Like I put on tons of moisturizer, and some days that doesnt do anything, and then my foundation just looks flakey and gross, and then I take off my makeup and try and make it look better, but can't, it gets really frustrating at times.


----------



## Lissa (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree, it does get me down too, and makeup becomes mostly about just trying to get my skin to look semi-decent- usually means no time for anything special on the eyes or anything. I had lovely skin in my teens, but got acne in my 20s and still have it now at 28 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I take antibiotics for it, which has worked with most of it, but i have a lot of enlarged pores etc - so I kind of know I'm never going to have the skin like some of my friends do - clear, seemingly poreless, and even-toned. 

But I also think that most people don't look at you as close up as you look at yourself in the mirror, so a lot of imperfections aren't seen by other people. Mine's probably not as bad as I think it is! But yeah, it is a downer when you carefully apply makeup only to have it 'ruined' because you can still see your own pores/blackheads/pimples whatever


----------



## rosquared (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_My skins improved alot in last 2 years and i don't get spots anymore but do still have scars and eye circles and i spend so much time and money trying to make my skin look 'normal' that i don't have the time and money to spend on the more fun enjoyable things about makeup like lipgloss and blush.
Touch up times that i get are spent trying to make my skin look better again and applying and perfecting my concealer unlike other people being able to apply some gloss or more blush whcih is always an enjoyable thing to do. Also even when i do manage to get the time and money to spend on e/s and gloss etc it still doesn't look great because i have to put it on so that it kind of makes my face look normal again after erasing life and tones out of it with foundation/concealer/powder..

I just for once want to look in the mirror, put on some lipgloss and be able to walk away..
'_

 

i feel the same way.  i was thinking about getting laser resurfacing next month but i don't want a week of insane blisters all over my face.


----------



## Moppit (Apr 26, 2007)

I have had breakouts my entire life and have been on Accutane 7 or 8 times, used various creams and lotions and never have completely clear skin.

Some days it is so bad that I won't leave the house and think everyone is looking at my face.  I always think it is way worse than it really is but most people will say your skin looks fine.

Now the bad news for you girls that are hoping it will go away with age.  I'm almost 43 and still have acne but the good news is that I look much younger than I am because my oily skin has prevented wrinkles.  So there are some good points.

Try to stay positive it will get better.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 26, 2007)

Do I ever feel the pain that is being expressed here!
I'm 43, so you'd think I'd be past pimples, but almost every time I have a period, it's break-out time!
For instance, right now I have two really revolting pimples that are probably visible from neighboring counties.
When my skin looks like this, it makes me feel that my eyes and lips had better look really great, just to keep me from looking completely like a troll. :eek2:
Sadly, I got "Don't Be Shy" blush this week, and was looking forward to wearing it this Sunday, but I know it won't look as good as it should, with these _*zits*_ "decorating" my face.
I do have consolation in the knowledge that the pimples will clear up, and when I don't have breakouts, my skin looks darned good.
I use a mild cleanser, an eye cream with sunscreen, and a beta hydroxy acid gel, and my skin responds well to this routine.
If you have "problem" skin, I'd suggest being very gentle with it by using mild products on it, not trying to "dry it up", keeping your hands off of it, and protecting it from the sun.
I know it's frustrating, and a drag on your morale, but there's hope. Don't hesitate to consult a dermatologist, if possible. I found the right products for my face by trial and error, but that doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## cno64 (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_ 
But I also think that most people don't look at you as close up as you look at yourself in the mirror, so a lot of imperfections aren't seen by other people. Mine's probably not as bad as I think it is! But yeah, it is a downer when you carefully apply makeup only to have it 'ruined' because you can still see your own pores/blackheads/pimples whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think this is right; your "imperfections" are magnified in your own eyes, so you're actually not seeing what others see. For some reason, we women seem to tend to have an unrealistically poor perception of our own appearance. In other words, we look better than we think we do.
For example, a friend of mine is always raving about my "creamy skin," and there are times when I think my skin looks downright _wretched._
All that to say: I'd be almost willing to bet that your skin looks lots better than you think it does. If it bothers _you_, though, by all means do something about it. Healthier skin can only be good.


----------



## GothicGirl (Apr 26, 2007)

I´ve spent my teen years with a pretty decent skin, but after I graduated from college, my skin became a gross mess, full of pimples, blackheads, and scars (yes, I pop them all, I just get freaked out and even though I know it´s bad, I go ahead and do the sinful gesture). But I still pay a lot of attention to my eyes and lips, because if I don´t enhance my eyes and lips with some color, I look like a head without a face, haha. Now, I have this awful stress-triggered acne, and I have to deal with it, so, what to do? I haven´t left my eye and lip makeup aside, but I do spend some extra time with my glorious concealer, which contains salicylic acid in the formula, and helps my acne´s healing process. It´s more about finding the way (and $$) to create a new makeup routine, than actually forgetting about your former one.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I think this is right; your "imperfections" are magnified in your own eyes, so you're actually not seeing what others see. For some reason, we women seem to tend to have an unrealistically poor perception of our own appearance. In other words, we look better than we think we do.
For example, a friend of mine is always raving about my "creamy skin," and there are times when I think my skin looks downright wretched.
All that to say: I'd be almost willing to bet that your skin looks lots better than you think it does. If it bothers you, though, by all means do something about it. Healthier skin can only be good._

 
I have to agree with this. I see so many ladies post FOTDs and they're talking about bags, circles, having to wear foundation and I'm like, "Where?". 
I think my skin looks bad, but I don't pile products on because I'm not experienced with face products and I'm not even interested in them. All I wear is Natural MSF and people compliment me on my "good skin". I just don't see it.....


----------



## Lissa (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I have to agree with this. I see so many ladies post FOTDs and they're talking about bags, circles, having to wear foundation and I'm like, "Where?". 
I think my skin looks bad, but I don't pile products on because I'm not experienced with face products and I'm not even interested in them. All I wear is Natural MSF and people compliment me on my "good skin". I just don't see it....._

 
Me too! I can't see the problems either on the FOTDs. I just see everyone with really nice skin. 

Last week an MA was putting foundation on me and told me I had 'quite nice skin'. I was quite shocked! After all, I scrutinise it nearly every day in my magnifying mirror lol, and can only see what I think is wrong with it. Maybe I should just throw that thing away, because who else is looking at me like that?! No one.


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't have acne and my skin is overall pretty clear so I am lucky. The thing that frustrates me is that my eyes are really sensitive and watery so often after a few hours of wearing eye makeup, it tends to get all smudged and smeared, especially on the corners of the eyes. That is really annoying.


----------



## redambition (Apr 30, 2007)

im having horrific skin problems at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i had fairly good skin as a teenager, just the occassional spot, nothing serious. just recently, in my mid 20's, i've broken out something horrible and it just won't go away. i've tried so much - medicated creams, tea tree oil, good skincare... nothing is working. theses cystic bumps just won't go away.

it has certainly affected my makeup application - i am not putting as much effort into it as i used to. i feel like it's not really worth it.


----------



## makeupxlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i've always have acne here and there and when i put on makeup, it does make me feel better but when im in the sun, it shows. i remember when i had clear skin, it was when i was on retin-a micro. i swear by that. i stopped because i don't go to dermatologist because the medicine was from my sister. now i'm using home remidies which makes my skin better than before but i have scarring which i need to get rid of...


----------



## dirtyMartini (Jul 8, 2007)

If scars are your problem I think getting something with Glycolic acid in it (8% usually) and put them on the scar spots might help.. I don't have permanent scars, but whenever I get a red mark from a pimple that fades into a brown scar and takes forever to heal, using the Glycolic acid cream on it really speeds up the healing..


----------



## pookus (Jul 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lolita* 

 
_My skin overall is ok... but my eye skin is bad.. I'm only 20 but my eyes look older -- I dont have wrinkles, but my eyelids are a bit crepey and underneath my eyes are almost reptile skin looking because my skin is so thin there. Its really frustrating because I have a crappy canvas to apply eye makeup to, so it never really looks great. Bases/concealer just accentuate it. ARGH!_

 
This is my EXACT problem - crepey lids at 32... I moisturize and use eye cream and go nuts trying to have nicer eyelids but nothing really works.  And when you love eye makeup, it makes it very difficult because you never have a nice base upon which to work.  Sort of a big old wobbly mess up there lol.


----------



## asian_eyes (Jul 10, 2007)

Girl, I know exactly how that feels, I have been there, and I have just walked out of there. My secret is, a healthy diet with tons of water, nutritious food, sleep, and exercises will save your skin. Also, good skincare will help too. Do not spent too much money on makeup before you have paid enough to get good skin; that means a healthy lifestyle and adequate skincare. That is my advise and two cents.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 11, 2007)

I can totally relate to this thread.  Thank God I am finally going to a derm.  My skin has improved so much, way more than with any over-the-counter products.  Light chemical peels have helped past scars enough to where I can fake perfect skin with makeup.  I have only had 2 so far, but I'm hoping eventually I'll feel comfortable, wait not just comfy, but pretty with no makeup on my skin.  I used to be so depressed when my skin was really bad.  My bf and I were under a lot stress and my skin just reacts to stress.  He is gorgeous so it was hard to even look at him without makeup on (we live together!).  

The two things that have improved my skin the most are the dermatologist and being happy and stress fee.  I highly suggest putting aside the money for a dermatologist rather than spending on more makeup.  You will thank yourself so much, I promise.  Going to the derm has in turn made me feel less stressed. It felt good to finally do something about it and see my skin improve dramatically.  Less stress, better skin!!!

Oh and drink lots of water!! Gotta flush out those toxins...


----------



## crshanburn (Jun 17, 2009)

It's all about skincare and taking care of yourself first, and knowing what is in your makeup! Look at the ingredients, is there toxic chemicals in there that ur skin is reacting to. Maybe you should try a more gentler foundation and concealer and let ur skin breathe. Because that foundation does get absorbed into our skin and the chemicals in it. Drinking water does help flush out impurities in your skin too.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 17, 2009)

my skin has recently started to get really horrible... breaking out constantly, scars, etc. i just want to cry every time i look at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's getting more difficult to cover up, and if i do something bold on my eyes my face just looks 10 times more disgusting. i've been using proactive for about 2 years, and whenever i try something else, it doesn't get better. people tell me i'm always in a bad mood lately, well can you blame me?


----------



## bubbleys (Jun 17, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel, trust me. I have to put on so much makeup just to cover my scars. I have an olive-y tone, so my scars are dark (like most are dark brown/almost black) and with my fair skin it's a pain to try and cover. And it's not just a couple, it's a TON. It has gotten so bad to the point where I can't see anyone who's not immediate family without makeup on. I'd love to wear blush and all that fun stuff but it would cause my makeup to move, so basically it's hopeless. =\


----------



## astronaut (Jun 17, 2009)

I've definitely felt that way. For a period, I had full blown acne and I was very insecure with applying makeup. I didn't like to wear any dramatic makeup like bold eyes or lips. Nothing obvious because many judgmental individuals in regards to makeup will assume that people's skin are bad because of the "layers of makeup" they are wearing. I remember someone maybe on here or somewhere else on the internet talking about how some MAC artists having "crater faces" and acne and it was probably because of all the makeup they wear. I didn't want to draw more attention to my face so I shied away from the looks I really wanted to wear.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, I understand this completely. I used to have really severe acne and I still (3 years later) have residual redness. I don't have too many scars, especially considering the immense amount of acne that I used to have. The residual redness makes me feel like I need to wear more foundation, and I don't wear blush much because it reminds me of the redness.


----------



## Ikara (Jun 18, 2009)

I started to breakout before all the people I know (I think it was at 9) and since then (now I'm 26) it has been a non-stop. At least now I just breakout with my period... but I have huge pores... tones of scars... you all now that...  plus super oily skin, really, it's so damn oily but guess what? I enjoy makeup anyways hahaha I just keep my blotting papers near and do some concealing... my skin never looks perfect but well at least is not that bad! haha at summer sometimes I do not even use concealer, my studio fix and I'm good to go

I agree 100% with those who said that we see our own flaws worse than others see it


----------



## meika79 (Jun 18, 2009)

I feel your pain (so much so that I'm teary eyed right now). I have very oily/acne prone skin and none of these over the counter cleansers or creams work. NONE! Right now I just was my face with Basis sensitive skin bar and put on sunscreen because nothing works. And seriously, how much water does a person need to drink. If I'm not drinking water, its either orange juice, or green tea (no sugar, no honey, just straight green tea). My skin is worse now then when I was a teenager (will be 30 this year) and I think the fact that I look at my skin and stress makes my condition even worse. 

*SIGH*


----------



## User27 (Jun 18, 2009)

I drink enough fluids, I wash/cleanse my face often but I am in dire need of a new line of concealer and foundation because MAC and I have been at war for ages. I love their products and have been so loyal that I covered up the mess with the products that were causing the mess. Tip of nose, sides of nose meeting face and cheek area are prone to dry patches despite being cleaned often. I stayed too long despite knowing what it was doing and now I'm clueless about what brand to turn to that would be better for sensitive skin which wasn't the case up to 9 months ago. If anybody has any knowledge about other lines that they've had success with, please let me know as I'm completely at a loss. There's an area around my eye that has 3 small scars from an attack and I hate not having it covered as I'm really self conscious about it. I don't hate my makeup because I can't even leave the house without it...bf would probably pass out if I did.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 18, 2009)

My skin looks a lot better than it did 3 years ago. I am 20 now and at one point my skin was covered with mild/moderate acne bordering on severe. A combination of several of OTC products and patience and my skin finally looks normal. It is definitely a lot easier to enjoy makeup when your skin is clear.

I know many girls who have acne and can't wear bronzer/blush like the rest of us. They can't contour either - those steps require blending. When you're trying to cover up acne with concealer and foundation, the last thing you want to do is blend because it makes your concealer rub off. Not to mention highlighters -- a shimmery product can make bumps look worse than they really are.

It also becomes very tricky when handling brushes and certain m/u products. It's easier to contaminate products when you have open wounds/blemishes on the skin.

yep. acne is no fun!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 21, 2009)

After many years of battling I got my acne under control a while back (after FIVE separate courses of Accutane, mind you!)... my main issue now is very very oily skin. I think when I say "oily skin" many women don't relate, as they consider "oily" to be maybe needing to blot a couple of times a day. My skin needs blotting on a very regular basis (after 2 hours it begins to get quite uncomfortable - I usually blot every 1.5 hours if I can). 

Some days I really really  wish I could just throw on whatever makeup I wanted and not have to worry about it all sliding off my face before the end of the day.. it's really one of the things that holds me back from wearing and experimenting with makeup more, because I don't want to look like an oily, silly mess


----------



## MelmoK (Jun 29, 2009)

I have oily acne prone skin, I tend to use a simple mineral powder for my face. Foundations just exacerbate the problem. It's maddening.


----------



## kathyp (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the opposite problem. My skin is really dry and easily irritated, which makes finding a good moisturizer difficult. I had a nasty reaction to chemical sunscreen recently, too, so I've been sticking to the zinc/titanium dioxide ones. I'm kind of afraid to wear foundation right now (weather doesn't help), but mixing a bit of Face and Body keeps it from looking too white.


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruby_soho* 

 
_Has anyone ever tried ProActive? I've heard it works well but once you stop, your skin breaks out again. I have really dry, flaky skin. It's like facial dandruff, gross huh. And I have lots of acne scar discoloration on my face, so trying to cover them makes my dry skin look worse:S._

 
My friend and I both tried ProActive and it made both of our skin much worse.  We even both stuck it out and used it for 90 days.  We never turned the corner.  It was horrible.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 29, 2009)

i just started using epiduo, some new acne gel, and my skin has gotten a lot better. i still have some scars, but the gel bleaches them quite effectively. my mom has been breaking out lately too, and she also started using epiduo, and her skin is a lot better as well. for any of those battling with acne, i suggest you try it! it's made me a lot happier when i look in the mirror


----------

